# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  'Aklım fikrim Beşiktaş'ta'

## gokhan

*Siyah-Beyazlılar'da çıktığı 14 maçta attığı 10 golle West Ham'ı peşine takan Demba Ba, Ada ekibinin ilgisine cevap verdi. Yönetimin, 8 milyon Pound'luk teklife rağmen göndermek istemediği yıldız futbolcu, Sadece Beşiktaş'ın başarısını düşünerek yatıp kalkıyorum diyerek kapıyı kapattı.*

dem.jpg


Kara Kartalın Senegalli yıldızı Demba Ba, eski takımı West Ham Unitedın kendisini transfer etmek istemesiyle ilgili olarak yapılan haberlere açıklık getirdi. Sezon başında Chelseaden 6 milyon Euroya (16 milyon TL) Beşiktaşa transfer olan başarılı futbolcu, West Ham Unitedın kendisi için 8 milyon Poundu (28 milyon TL) gözden çıkarmasıyla ilgili olarak yakın çevresine, Futbolculara zaman zaman çeşitli
teklifler gelir. Ancak ben Beşiktaşta bu sezon; ligde ve kupada şampiyonluk, Avrupa Liginde de final hedefi için yatıp kalkıyorum. Aklımdan başka bir şey geçmiyor dedi. Beşiktaşta bu sezonda çıktığı
14 karşılaşmada attığı 10 golle yıldızını parlatan 29 yaşındaki futbolcu, Siyah-Beyazlı formayı giymekten dolayı çok mutlu olduğunu belirterek, Yönetim, teknik heyet ve taraftarın ilgisinden çok memnunum. Hayatımın en doğru kararını İstanbula gelerek verdim ifadelerini kullandı.

*Ne İngiltere ne de başka yer*

Beşiktaş Yönetiminin bırakmayı düşünmediği Demba Ba, West Hamın transfer hamlesinin kendisini memnun ettiğini söyleyerek, Tüm teklifler için minnettarım. Ancak artık ne İngiltere ne de başka bir ülkeye transfer olmayı düşünmüyorum. Sadece Beşiktaşa odaklandım diye konuştu.

Kaynak: Fanatik.com.tr

----------

